# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Wasp, military micro air vehicle, AeroVironment Inc., Monrovia, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AeroVironment Inc.

Home page - avinc.com/tuas/wasp-ae

Wasp III Small Unmanned Aircraft System on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

WASP UAS

Uploaded on Jan 10, 2012




> The Wasp Micro Air Vehicle (MAV) is a small, portable, reliable, and rugged unmanned aerial platform designed for front-line day/night reconnaissance and surveillance. Wasp is the result of a multi-year joint development effort between AV and the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA).

----------

